
JavaScript was Scheme and Smalltalk !?! - ngcc_hk
https://brendaneich.com/2008/04/popularity/
======
ngcc_hk
Also, [http://bryanpendleton.blogspot.com/2009/11/coders-at-work-
br...](http://bryanpendleton.blogspot.com/2009/11/coders-at-work-brendan-
eich.html)

Just in case you do not know, like me.

“ I’m not proud, but I’m happy that I chose Scheme-ish first-class functions
and Self-ish (albeit singular) prototypes as the main ingredients. The Java
influences, especially y2k Date bugs but also the primitive vs. object
distinction (e.g., string vs. String), were unfortunate...

I still think of it as a quickie love-child of C and Self. Dr. Johnson‘s words
come to mind: “the part that is good is not original, and the part that is
original is not good.””

Self is smalltalk dervied. Scheme is lisp descendent. Java is c++. And JS as
said is just evolved ...

There is a reason why someone has demo 3 styles of programming in it. Just
evolve to be everything.

